# Stain blotchy on pine



## chuckp27 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have made a pine headboard, sanded it thoroughly, conditioned it with minwax conditioner, then stained the first coat. It looks pretty good, but I have found a bunch of blotches where it looks like the stain didn't take (staining dark, but the blotches are still the light pine color). What happened and what can I do to fix this without starting over??


----------



## chuckp27 (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder if it could be where glue was? But if so, I don't understand that because I sanded the entire piece a lot (320).


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

That is pine for you. sadly the Minwax product is not good for pine at all... 

Now here is Charles Neil, though he is selling his product, this will provide you good amount of information as to the issues with blotching

Personally I use a dewaxed shellac as a first prior to stains or dyes.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

If glue was on the surface, the stain won't penetrate. Also, over sanding with well used 320 paper can burnish the wood and cause problems.

On a piece of scrap, try lightly block sanding, with the grain, with 220, see if it stains more easily.

And yes, minwax can be tough to use on pine.


----------



## Snugitup (Jul 7, 2011)

Pine can be a b*$(h that way. I've used the minwax conditioner and had the same problem. Sympathies. See what you can do about the splotches you already have, then apply a coat of Shellac. It won't be as effective if you a coat already down, but it might make things even out a bit for you.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It's too late for the method I'm about to describe but it definaltely works. 

You can add stain to Waterlox tung oil for your first coat and it makes a nice even color without the severe blotching you get with just applying stain to pine. It is recommended to mix it at a 1 to 4 ratio. One part stain to four parts finish. Use this as your first coat and even second if you wish then just apply the tung oil on top of that.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

chuckp27 said:


> I have made a pine headboard, sanded it thoroughly, conditioned it with minwax conditioner, then stained the first coat. It looks pretty good, but I have found a bunch of blotches where it looks like the stain didn't take (staining dark, but the blotches are still the light pine color). What happened and what can I do to fix this without starting over??


watch this video on blotching. it is by charles neil. I use his stuff and find it to be great. No blotching at all I belive you will have to sand down again but even at that you will not be able to get the stain that has went into the soft part of the wood. That is what blocthing is hard grain and soft grain Both will not absorb stain evenley. So a blotch like charles neil sell is a must for staining. here is the link http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#p/u/29/nez37TOCWgQ


----------



## byrd (Nov 17, 2010)

I am with the guys on the shellac, I use clear shellac thinned with denatured alcohol for a wash coat before I stain pine. One part shellac to four parts alcohol. But I think sanding to 320 may be part of the problem with the minwax. Oil stain adsorbs not absorbs which means it lays on top of the wood not soak into it and it being that smooth you are probably taking off the stain in those areas. I like the general finish gel stains for pine also,


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

+ 1 on the gel stains


----------

